# THE LONZINO IS DONE-SLICED PICS INCLUDED!



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2019)

Well, I was surprised to find out yesterday that my lonzino had lost 35% of it's weight. It is the first thing in my new curing fridge to get done. I thought the pepperoni would be first, but it still has a ways to go. I had no idea if any of the stuff in there would be any good, so I didn't document the process at all. I loosely followed a recipe from Marianski, making sure to use 3% salt & the proper amount of cure #2. We like heat, so I kicked up the cayenne & paprika. This turned out way better than I expected. The flavor is just insane!! I will be making this again real soon & will do a complete step by step on the whole process. Anyhow here are a couple of photo's of it sliced up. I had them wrapped in collegen sheets & netting. They came right off & took most of the mold with them. However the mold is eatable & the lonzino has a few spots on it.



















I have quite a bit of meat still drying, so I'll update as each one gets done. I'm thinking these would make great Christmas gifts. Here's a quick look at the curing fridge if you haven't seen it already.











Thanks for looking guys!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2019)

Looks Great, Al !!
I don't know anything about that.
Is it like my Dried Beef, in that it has to be sliced thin because it's not very tender.
You're right---Awesome Christmas Presents!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (May 18, 2019)

Al....that is gorgeous!! You need to give yourself a carousel ride with this one  Just curious, how long did it take in the curing fridge? I recently did some Lonzino in UMAt bags and it went much quicker than anticipated....unlike the Pancetta that's still in the fridge after almost 6 months.

WOW!!
Robert


----------



## JC in GB (May 18, 2019)

Amazing.  Looks fantastic!


----------



## tx smoker (May 18, 2019)

_"Now do yourself a favor and slice it paper thin and use it as a pizza topping. Bresaola also is wondaful for this application. I'll warn you though once you do this you'll look down your nose at pepperoni as a pizza topping." _

I have to chime in with Lance on this one and second his assessment. My Bresaola and Lonzino came ready at about the same time. The first thing I did when both were sliced was to make a pizza....and it was the best pizza either of us has ever had. You won't go wrong!!

I also have a Spanish Antipasto that I make which sounds very similar to what Lance mentioned that has always been done with store bought meats....but that is a thing of the past. I made it recently with the same Lonzino and Bresaola and there's just no comparison to store bought. There are so many things that you can use this stuff for that you're only limited by your imagination....and you sir are not lacking for imagination 

Robert


----------



## uncle eddie (May 18, 2019)

Very nice Al! 

I know what to put on my Christmas list now.  No need to ship it to me overnight...2nd day is fine :-)


----------



## Burgi57Chevy (May 18, 2019)

That looks super good!!! And all that yummy in the fridge!!!! Looking forward for future updates!!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (May 18, 2019)

Looks absolutely fantabulous Al!!!! Kudos for your first dry cured success!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Al !!
> I don't know anything about that.
> Is it like my Dried Beef, in that it has to be sliced thin because it's not very tender.
> You're right---Awesome Christmas Presents!!!
> ...



Thanks John!
Yes it has to be sliced paper thin, but boy is it addictive!
Al



tx smoker said:


> Al....that is gorgeous!! You need to give yourself a carousel ride with this one  Just curious, how long did it take in the curing fridge? I recently did some Lonzino in UMAt bags and it went much quicker than anticipated....unlike the Pancetta that's still in the fridge after almost 6 months.
> 
> WOW!!
> Robert



Thank you Robert!
Yes it did get done quicker than I thought it would.
It only took about 3 weeks!
The bresaola is much thicker & I thnk it may take a couple of more weeks.
Al



JC in GB said:


> Amazing.  Looks fantastic!



Thank you JC!!
Al



Holly2015 said:


> Al looks great. Next time skip the casing and simply truss with butcher twine inoculate with mold and hang. Cheaper easier and the results are the same. When they are ready to eat take a nylon bristle brush and brush off all the fluffy surface mold, slice and eat. If you vac pac unused portions it'll keep for months in the refrigerator.
> 
> Now do yourself a favor and slice it paper thin and use it as a pizza topping. Bresaola also is wondaful for this application. I'll warn you though once you do this you'll look down your nose at pepperoni as a pizza topping.
> 
> Also with summer fast approaching lonzino salad with arugula lemon juice & evoo dressing, artichoke hearts, shaved parm cheese and raspberries.



Thank you!
Next time I will try it without the casing. It just seemed easier to peel off the casing & start slicing.
And for sure the next pizza will be topped with lonzino!!
I'm thinking of all kinds of uses for this & the bresaola.
Thanks for the tips!
Al




tx smoker said:


> _"Now do yourself a favor and slice it paper thin and use it as a pizza topping. Bresaola also is wondaful for this application. I'll warn you though once you do this you'll look down your nose at pepperoni as a pizza topping." _
> 
> I have to chime in with Lance on this one and second his assessment. My Bresaola and Lonzino came ready at about the same time. The first thing I did when both were sliced was to make a pizza....and it was the best pizza either of us has ever had. You won't go wrong!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Robert!
If I can stop eating it I will make a pizza & a salad. The antipasto sounds really good!
Al



uncle eddie said:


> Very nice Al!
> 
> I know what to put on my Christmas list now.  No need to ship it to me overnight...2nd day is fine :-)



Thanks Eddie!
I'm going to have to make a bunch of this stuff!
Al



Burgi57Chevy said:


> That looks super good!!! And all that yummy in the fridge!!!! Looking forward for future updates!!!!!



Thank you my friend!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Looks absolutely fantabulous Al!!!! Kudos for your first dry cured success!



Thank you Sir!!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 18, 2019)

Wow. That's a handsome piece of cured meat. Textbook.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Wow. That's a handsome piece of cured meat. Textbook.



Thank you so much!
Al


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2019)

Man that looks Great,  Outstanding Job

"I Like It"

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2019)

gary s said:


> Man that looks Great,  Outstanding Job
> 
> "I Like It"
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary!
I appreciate it!
BTW, how has your weather been. It looks like E. Texas has been getting hammered!
Hope your not in it!
Al


----------



## smokin peachey (May 19, 2019)

Looks good Al. How do we get on the Christmas gift list?


----------



## tallbm (May 19, 2019)

Bravo and what a setup!

Some day I'll do some more UMAI but until then I'll be admiring posts like this :)


----------



## hardcookin (May 19, 2019)

Al
Enjoying checking out all your projects...thanks for sharing!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 20, 2019)

Wow that looks great Al. You say the mold is eatable that be a tough sell in my house, but I guarantee the sticks would be gone in a heartbeat. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good Al. How do we get on the Christmas gift list?



Thanks Peachy!
I guess I'll have to get busy, as the list seems to be growing!
Al



Holly2015 said:


> Al I forgot to add that if you have a vacuum packer attachment that seals mason jars its a great way to dirty the slicer once and pack the slices up for later use. I tried vac bagging the sliced meats and while it works it crushes and creases them. Using a mason jar I slice and loosely fill a wide mouth quart jar with around 6 ounces of slices all fluffed up. Put on a lid and vacuum seal. Put in the fridge and they are good to go for months. Pop the seal and its like you freshly sliced the meat.
> 
> Only need to dirty the slicer once and be able to enjoy the meats mutiple times.



That is a great idea!
I have the mason jar attachment & a bunch of jars!
Thank you!!
Al



tallbm said:


> Bravo and what a setup!
> 
> Some day I'll do some more UMAI but until then I'll be admiring posts like this :)





hardcookin said:


> Al
> Enjoying checking out all your projects...thanks for sharing!



Thanks a lot guys!
Al



gmc2003 said:


> Wow that looks great Al. You say the mold is eatable that be a tough sell in my house, but I guarantee the sticks would be gone in a heartbeat.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Thanks Chris & I understand what you are saying, my wife won't touch the stuff if she even sees any mold.
Al


----------



## zwiller (May 20, 2019)

Awesome!  Another vote for you to ride the carousel.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Awesome!  Another vote for you to ride the carousel.



Thank you Sam!!
Al


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 21, 2019)

WOW!!!!  Looks amazing!  Great Job!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> WOW!!!!  Looks amazing!  Great Job!



Thank you Sir!!
Al


----------



## millerbuilds (May 29, 2019)

Al, as always your posts amaze me!
It looks awesome!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2019)

Thanks Jason!
Much appreciated!
Al


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2019)

Nicely done Al....


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Nicely done Al....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Dave!
It means a lot coming from you!!
Al


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 5, 2019)

I love Italian charcuterie.  Yours appears top notch.

Wife and I plan to move to Florida after retirement.  Hopefully it will be close to you.

I vac pack a lot of items.  Many times I vac down and stop the process before it bruises delicate items.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> I love Italian charcuterie.  Yours appears top notch.
> 
> Wife and I plan to move to Florida after retirement.  Hopefully it will be close to you.
> 
> I vac pack a lot of items.  Many times I vac down and stop the process before it bruises delicate items.



Thank you!
You can't beat Fl for retirement, I'm sure you will love it down here. We lived on the coast in Ft. Lauderdale for 35 years & moved inland here to Sebring about 15 years ago. Small town, friendly folks & no crime. I do the same with my vac sealer, especially if I'm using the bags for curing.
Have a great day!
Al


----------

